# Bizarre smell cravings...is this PICA??



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

For the last couple of months I've been craving the smell of dirt. When I hear my husband turn on the vaccuum I have to stop myself from running up to it and sticking my face up to it. I love the smell of the new carpet in the bedroom. When I go to Walmart I go to the tire section and just take deep breaths. I get all excited when I go into buildings, especially older ones, because they have this awesome, stale, dirt smell.

I've been checking out PICA online as it's the only thing I can think of. I don't actually want to eat dirt though, it's just about the smell. I've found that it's caused by an iron deficiency but I just had bloodwork done last week and my hemoglobin was a 12. So, for me it's not that.

Does anyone have thoughts on what is causing this?


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it may be part of it. My friend craved the smell of gasoline, completely craved it. She never ate it or licked it or even excessively sniffed it. I do believe it's related. Hers disappeared after she had her baby.


----------



## BF124497 (Mar 29, 2007)

I wish I knew. I've been craving the smell of gasoline and rubber products throughout pregnancy. Admittedly, I really liked these smells before, but now I can't visit a gas station or home improvement store without being ridiculous about it!

My iron levels are very healthy, and I know I'm getting enough calcium, magnesium, and other minerals, so I can't think of where the deficiency would be...


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

*veganjoy,* I have craved rubber products in all 3 of my pregnancies. REALLY craved them. It was the worst with ds. I walked into a bike shop once to pick up a tire for dh and my mouth started watering like crazy. I had a hard time NOT picking up a tire and chewing on it. I just wanted to chew it, not actually swollow it.

I love the smell of hard rubber dog toys. These smells drive me nuts and I have a hard time not just chewing on things. I love the smell of greasy dirty car tires. I would love to give in and just chew on them. I have told my sis about this. She thinks that I am nuts. I am so glad to see that I am not the only one that has a craving for rubber!!!









I assume in you name that you are vegan. I am an ovo-lacto vegitarian. I wonder if that has anything to do with it??


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

I used to sniff gasoline when I was pregnant. I also LOVED to go to Lowes and stand in the lumber area. I think it is normal (or common at least), as long as you are not actually EATING these things...


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

Interesting, about the smell cravings. I've always been like that with cedar and "must". I LOOOOVE musty basements. It's not a pregnancy thing, though.

I thought PICA was only eating, though. I have PICA when my hemoglobin is low. I CRAVE ice. I will eat disgusting amounts of ice. The day before I ended up having a blood transfusion this summer because my hemoglobin bottomed out, I bought a 7 pound bag of ice and at the entire thing. My hands were freezing, my mouth was numb, but I loved it.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

My MW feels that these smell cravings are a form of PICA. I had rubber/rubbing alcohol smell cravings when I was pg w/ DD. I also craved ice and I WAS anemic. I would walk by our garage and open the door and just take a deep whiff and it was so satisfying.







After correcting the anemia, however, the cravings persisted well into my PP. If I had to guess I would say they were gone by 6 mos. PP. I am not currently anemic and I don't have any of the cravings. My MW does want to carefully monitor my mineral intake this time around.


----------



## BF124497 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jezzy, now that you mention it, the idea of chewing some rubber wouldn't be entirely bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jezzy*
I assume in you name that you are vegan. I am an ovo-lacto vegitarian. I wonder if that has anything to do with it??

I considered this too, but I've never been anemic (my iron levels are always super high), and my mineral intake is excellent (via both diet and supplements). And I can't imagine protein intake has any correlation; I've been getting about 90 grams/day. I wonder.

While the idea of chewing ice is just ick, I still love the smells of must, lumber, and wet concrete.


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

OK you guys. I'm not alone!!!!!!!

And I should mention I am an ovo-lacto vegetarian. That seems to be a theme here...VeganJoy- I know you have said you have good iron levels, so maybe it's something else? Way too weird that we all happen to be veg, don't you think?

I was just posting somewhere else that I love the cravings so much that I don't even want to up my iron levels for fear it'll go away. I love a lot of the things you guys mentioned, rubber, gas, wood (I go to home depot just to smell the wood). Lemon liquid dishwasher detergent. Canvas shoes. Tea tree oil and vicks.

Weird!!!!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, I had the weirdest smell cravings with DD, and they never fully went away! It was stuff like the rubber on shoes and old books.

... oh, and I'm vegan too (though I was a vegetarian for that pregnancy) that may or may not have something to do with it.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I LOVE THE SMELL OF TENNIS BALLS!!!! I LOVE RUBBER SMELLS. I did taste a tennis ball, but it just wasn't the same. I love new shoe smells... Rubbing alcohol is also another one, and nail polish remover!

Reading this thread has made me want to go sniff a tennis ball and some nail polish remover.

I'm a vegetarian... and my iron levels are fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *balancedmama* 
I had rubber/rubbing alcohol smell cravings when I was pg w/ DD. I also craved ice and I WAS anemic. .


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

It almost HAS to have something to do with the fact that we are all vegetarians. This is just to crazy!!!

*newmama8824*, my puppy broke open her tennis ball last week and I stuck my nose in the hole and sniffed and went nuts!!! It smelled sooooo good!


----------



## myllissa (Sep 4, 2007)

My best friend craved the smell of Irish Spring soap when she was pregnant. She had pica due to low iron. Oddly enough, she's vegetarian. Make sure you're taking your prenatals, it'll help.


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, this has made me feel sooo much better. For me it's been Clorox Wipes, the lemon scented ones. I can stick my nose down in the container and just inhale. Also, the dishwashing detergent. Both of these smells make my mouth water and my whole being just sort of light up, like when you eat something really, really satisfying.

I had only mentioned this to one friend who acted like it was crazy, so I've kept quiet about it since (and just privately sniff the Clorox wipes whenever I use them.)

Glad to know I'm not alone,
Shelly


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to mention, I ALSO am obsessed with that soap, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myllissa* 
My best friend craved the smell of Irish Spring soap when she was pregnant. .


----------



## spu (Dec 6, 2002)

ohhhh -- the smell of fresh moist dirt sounds lovely!!! (I really mean that!!) Everything (and everyone out there) has smelled so disgusting and foul to me, that pure natural wormy soil sounds delightful!!! Can't get to ours right now - covered with frozen snow!!

susan


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone given into their cravings? I will admit that I have. I chew on rubber daily. I can't help myself. I bought some cheep bike tires and I cut them into pieces and chew on them. Bought some new dog toys too, the hard rubber ones like a kong. Cut them up too.







: A few other things too. But those are my biggest ( vices )


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

*sigh* I had my baby a couple of weeks before Christmas. I still like the smells but they don't give me that tingly feeling anymore.







I used to really look forward to going into the garage.


----------



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have many times sat down with an ice cube tray and eaten each one. I actually made them smaller so they'd fit in my mouth easier. Finally I started adding water







:

I just *LOVE* ice.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Melissa** 

I just *LOVE* ice.


Me too!!! I could eat crushed ice all day!

*NocturnalDaze* Congatulations!! I Love the smell of the garage too! The oil, rubber and gas. Just nothing like it!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, I love the smell of dirt, too.

And, I'm omni. And not anemic. It's just a weird pregnancy thing for me.


----------

